# Keb f5  b6



## Wilhelm (14 März 2010)

Hallo Jungens

gesten ein Problem mit F/U der Fa KEB gehabt  kenne ich sonst nicht.
Defekt war ein F4 der leider nicht kurzfristig lieferbar war. Man überredete mich den neuen B6 einzusetzen. Dieser war dann auch kurzfristig zur Verfügung gestellt hatte gleich 2e bestellt. Bau beim Kunden Umrichter um.........   nichts dreht.   Messgerät holen Parameter kontrollieren alles ok nur der Motor will nicht.
2 Stunden später nach dem ich letztendlich an meinem eigenem Verstand gezweifelt habe und sämtliche Parameter gedreht und geändert hatte dachte ich so zu mir  Bau doch einfach mal den anderen Umrichter ein... Siehe da der funzt.......  Und das auf einen Samenstag    war echt frustiert..

Sonst bin ich mit KEB sehr zufrieden..
Aber B6 macht mir doch arge Gedanken...  Kein externer Bremswiderstand bei 1 PH  und integriertes Bedienfeld liess sich mit meinen Fingern arge schlecht bedienen.

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gesammelt?

Danke 
sonnige Grüße
Wilhelm


----------



## Tersus (15 März 2010)

Morgen!

Wir haben auch die Umrichter von KEB im Einsatz.
Die sterben wie die Fliegen!

Schönen Tag noch!


----------



## Ghosty (20 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
ich muss mal wieder diesen alten Beitrag ausgraben .
Ich habe auch viele KEB Umrichter (Combivert F5) im Einsatz. Nun hatte ich schon einige die den Geist aufgegeben haben. Das äussert sich bei mir so, dass die Leistungsstufe gesprungen ist. Laut Reparaturbereicht ist es ein kurzschluss in der Leistungsstufe. Reparatur lohnt sich anscheinend nicht mehr.
Nun meine Fragen, wer hat sonst noch KEB-Umrichter im Einsatz? Wie seit ihr damit zufrieden? Hatte sonst schon mal jemand solche Probleme?

@Tersus
du schreibst damit du auch Probleme mit den Umrichtern hattest. Was ist bei dir kaputt gegangen? Konntest du das Problem beheben oder habt ihr mittlerweile auf einen anderen Hersteller gewechselt?

Danke schon mal im Vorraus


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Oktober 2011)

Wir verbauen so einiges an KEB Umrichtern, die
F5 Serie ist bei uns sehr Schmerzfrei. Das ist auch
der Grund warum wir Sie einsetzen, weil Sie sehr
Robust sind. Nur das Parametrieren, ist da schon 
etwas Komplexer, wer in die tieferen Ebenen möchte
sollte schon gut das Handbuch lesen und auch begreifen.


----------



## schichtelektriker (20 Oktober 2011)

Hallo, 
wir haben so um 50 KEB-Umrichter bei uns im Einsatz (in nur einem Werk). 
Leider weiss ich nicht von welcher Serie, weil sie eigentlich keine Probleme 
machen und man kaum damit etwas zu tun hat. Allerdings hat der Anlagenhersteller eine andere Firmware draufgespielt, sodass jeder Parameter eine andere Bedeutung hat, als beim Original. 
Viele Grüsse


----------

